# Any television show fans here? - new forum ideas please



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I currently run 2 very well used & active forums that fall under the "UK Television Lounge" banner. They are dedicated to 'The Sweeney' and 'The Professionals' respectively. For 2007 I would like to add a third forum, so I'm looking for ideas?

The Programme must be UK orientated and had(s) a large fan base. The fan base would to this day be enough to warrant enough interest in a whole dedicated forum.

Drama, Cult or Comedy - it doesn't make any difference as long as it's not so nich that it won't attract users. A forum runs on traffic, so the more popular the show the better.

TIA 
Kevin


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Shameless
Spaced
Dads Army, Are you being Served, Open All Hours etc. for the silver surfers :!: 
Men Behaving Badly
Red Dwarf

I suspect a couple of them will already have some stalker forums...

HTH

H


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Blakes 7 very eighties and good disscusion material


----------



## gunner (May 18, 2002)

How about:-

- Porridge
- Open all hours
- Dr Who
- The Prisoner

Just some thoughts :roll:

[/list]


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Monty Python, Young Ones Black adder :wink: under the alternative banner


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

robokn said:


> Blakes 7 very eighties and good disscusion material


My wife worked on the first three series of Blake's 7 in 1978 , 1979 & 1980
(it finished in 1981) and we sometimes have a laugh reading the
amazing amount of (inaccurate) rubbish that is written about it on the fan sites :?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Thanks guys. The difficulty is finding a show that will generate enough discussion to fill 4 or 5 boards, but will still be balanced enough to avoid the wierdos and stalkers of this world! Also there are lots of forums out there in full swing, so the show will have to have limited or preferably zero discussion forums already in existence - hence why The Sweeney and Professionals forums have been such a great success for me, due to there being none originally.

So far the possibilities on the list are:

Minder
Only Fools & Horses
The Prisoner
Monty Python

Keep the suggestions coming though.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

The Prisoner was the first to spring to my mind


----------



## il padrino (Apr 6, 2006)

Only Fools and Horses


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

- Crossroads
- Rainbow
- Survivor (or was it "Survivors"?) - most of humanity is knocked out by a virus or something and the survivors spend each week surviving. It was a great UK series but very little heard about it these days.


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

"Rising Damp"


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> - Survivor (or was it "Survivors"?) - most of humanity is knocked out by a virus or something and the survivors spend each week surviving. It was a great UK series but very little heard about it these days.


Wow, somebody else remembers the survivors! The last time I saw it I was still at School. Was it ever repeated? As I remember it, the opening scenes show a scientist dropping a test tube full of deadly bacteria?? Would love to see it again.



> Rising damp


With Leonard Rossiter, absolutely hilarious. Those were the days, before PC .....

My choices - one of my all time favourites - Steptoe and Son :lol:

Or how about the *New* avengers - with Purdey (Joanna Lumley) [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

The Fall and Rise of Reginald Perrin 

A good one for 2007 maybe This Life.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

What about Qatermass (think it was called that) excellent series when i was younger


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

PaulS said:


> mike_bailey said:
> 
> 
> > - Survivor (or was it "Survivors"?) - most of humanity is knocked out by a virus or something and the survivors spend each week surviving. It was a great UK series but very little heard about it these days.
> ...


Is that the one that ends with them at a junction in a Landrover and they stop to giveway when they are the last two people left ?


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I think I joined the Scouts (or the Cubs) during the last series as I can't remember how it ended. Must be loads of people who remember it vaguely like us who'd love to relive it (or redie it)?

Others that might work...
- The Tomorrow People
- Thunderbirds
- Mr Ben (one of my fave programs when I was a kid)
- Citizen Smith (Robert Lindsay's finest comedy)
- Vision On
- Crackerjack! (I can hear you all!)
- Grange Hill or even Tucker's Luck!
- The Persuaders
- Jason King
- The Saint or The Return of The Saint
- The Man from U.N.C.L.E.
- Saphire & Steele
- Dempsey & Makepiece
- Bergerac


----------



## Jane Doe (Dec 11, 2006)

Doctor Who
Star wars


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Magic roundabout,


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

If youÂ´re not going for oldies, why not "The Office?"

That has a huge fanbase, worldwide as well as UK.


----------



## Trax (Aug 11, 2006)

jonah said:


> What about Qatermass (think it was called that) excellent series when i was younger


Great minds think alike. I was recently thinking about this programme, the one where the white light comes down from the sky and kind of absorbs all the energy of people gathered in the places it strikes. I had no idea of the name, but was surfing last night, and actually caught the end of a Quatermass episode, and low and behold, it was the same programme. Actually had Jon Mills in it as the scientist trying to find out what is happening.

I am thinking it may be a good idea to have a forum for groups of old programmes like this, as opposed to individual big programmes like Only Fools.

Perhaps old SciFi (Quatermass, tomorrow people, blakes 7etc), old drama (Dempsey & Makepiece, Man from UNCLE, grange hill even etc, old comedy (this may be harder, as the comedies might have individual large following, so deserve a forum each?).

As for a professionals forum, where is it? I would love to contribute.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Danger UXB?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Howards Way - truly crap but cultish
The Persuaders - great pairing of Moore/ curtis and Aston/Ferrari
Blakes 7 
Surivors - yes I remember it quite well.
TisWas
The Double Deckers
Banana Splits
Crackerjack
Michael Bentines Potty time
Magpie
Man From UNCLE
Logans Run


----------



## Jane Doe (Dec 11, 2006)

Dixon of Dock Green

Folly Foot

Swap shop

Bagpuss


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

- Terry & June
- Sykes
- On the Buses :lol:
- Bless this House :lol:
- Triangle
- El Dorado


----------



## Jane Doe (Dec 11, 2006)

Love thy neighbour

The Benny Hill show

Bless this House


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

The Kenny Everett show


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

PaulS said:


> mike_bailey said:
> 
> 
> > - Survivor (or was it "Survivors"?) - most of humanity is knocked out by a virus or something and the survivors spend each week surviving. It was a great UK series but very little heard about it these days.
> ...


Hey, not only do I remember it, but I have series 1, 2, & 3 on DVD. Series 1 was far & away the best, series 2 was patchy, and I had to force myself to watch all of the series 3 episodes.

http://www.survivorstvseries.com/

Go get some DVDs!!!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Kev,

I'm a fan of starting forums on subjects that interest you, which you've already done with those 2 shows.

That you can't think of a 3rd subject, kinda suggests that you wouldn't be setting it up because you're interested, so are probably doing it as a showcase or for money...

Either of which is absolutely fine, but may significantly alter the decision as to which forum would be "best" for you.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Fawlty Towers :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> Fawlty Towers :lol:


Farty Towels.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

WOW! Thanks for all the suggestions guys (and a few girls)! Quite a selection there! From the general opinions on the 2 forums, it looks like it's going to be 'Minder', as it's a natural progession from The sweeney and was filmed in the same locations with a lot of the same crew at Euston films. Coupled with the fact I like Minder, I think that might be a goer.

Either that or one of my favourite shows of all time - The Prisoner, but I think there are already a number of those out there, so it could be difficult.

Thanks again it's much appreciated! 



Trax said:


> As for a professionals forum, where is it? I would love to contribute.


Hi Trax, buth forums can be found at:

http://www.thetvlounge.co.uk

Hopefully see you (and anybody else who likes either of the two shows) over there!


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> Major Audi Parts Guru said:
> 
> 
> > Fawlty Towers :lol:
> ...


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

How are you finding the grammar and spelling of your forum members Vek? :lol:


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> How are you finding the grammar and spelling of your forum members Vek? :lol:


Trust bike mailey to post that


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

garyc said:


> Howards Way - truly crap but cultish
> The Persuaders - great pairing of Moore/ curtis and Aston/Ferrari
> Blakes 7
> Surivors - yes I remember it quite well.
> ...


Now that was a good film.

What about the Tripods series - bit freaky but popular.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Must admit I agree with Mr Pott.

It should be something that interests you if it's for recreational stuff and if not, and it's a commercial venture (no matter how small) then it should be a natural progression. Your best members of the new one are likely to be existing members of the original two and therefore something which appeals to them would probably drive you a lot of traffic at first.

Therefore Minder is probably pitched at about the right level.

I would say that I'm surprised that a TV show could constantly generate enough traffic to warrant its own forum, but then the fisrt forum I got involved in was a Tomb Raider Forum. 

I went there looking for advice on how to solve a certain bit and ended up hanging around for four years. :roll:

Bit like here really.


----------

